# Prüfungen im Steuerungsbau EN60439-1?



## Bär1971 (16 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab da mal ne Frage *grins*...

Wir sind eine Firma für Sondermaschinenbau. 
Mit der Norm EN60204-1 habe ich mich nun ausführlich auseinandergesetzt um die fertigen Maschinen und Anlagen normgerecht zu erstellen und zu prüfen.

Nun gibt es aber noch die Norm EN60439-1 welche den Bau und die Prüfungen von Niederspannungs-Schaltgerätekombinationen (umgangssprachlich Schalt- und Steuerschränke) behandelt.

Diese Norm beinhaltet ja fast unmöglich durchzuführende Prüfungen (ich sage nur Erwärmungsprüfung und den Nachweis der Isolationseigenschaften mit Metallfolie...)

Man vermutet jetzt, dass man jeden Schaltschrank erst entsprechend dieser Norm prüfen muss, und anschliessend die Anlage nochmal nach den Vorgaben der 60204...

Wer kennt die Norm auch und kann hierzu Stellung nehmen?


----------



## Bär1971 (25 November 2010)

Ok, ich hab mich jetzt auch durch diese Norm durchgewurschdelt.
Wenn man alles richtig machen will, muß man sowohl die EN60439-1 als auch die EN60204-1 beachten und ebenfalls die entsprechenden Prüfungen durchführen. Teile der Prüfungen sind gleich und können zusammengefasst werden.

Mittlerweile konnte ich die Erfahrung machen, dass die zugewiesenen Ansprechpartner des "VDE-Vereins" nicht sonderlich kompetent sind, ihre eigenen Normen nicht richtig kennen und zu keiner konkreten Aussage über die Inhalte und deren richtigen Umsetzung fähig sind.

Ärgerlich ist dabei nur, dass wir Praktiker die Vorgaben dieser "hoch in den Himmel gehobenen überkompetenten Buben" umsetzen müssen und dabei so gut wie allein gelassen werden.


----------



## Koch (25 November 2010)

Sag nix ich fress mich grad in die 13849-1 und -2 rein.
Hab auch Mitleid mit Dir :wink:
Toll ist auch immer seine Kollegen vom Sinn zu überzeugen...

Hau rein


----------

